# Viernheimer gesucht!!!



## Andre1311 (6. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen wer hier so alles aus Viernheim ist und öffters Touren aus Viernheim startet.
Meldet euch doch alle mal hier zu dem Thema.
Es können sich logischerweise auch Leute melden, die auf ihrer Tour durch Viernheim kommen.


----------



## Micro767 (7. November 2007)

Hi Vernemer ! 

Samstag oder Sonntags Mittags, manchmal auch an beiden Tagen Rolle ich durch Viernheim ! Halt je nach dem welche Tour ich fahre, z.Z. eher die flachland Touren.

Komme von Lampertheim über Karlstern und fahre weiter über Weinheim, Hemsbach, Lorsch, Bürstadt zurück nach Lampertheim. So in etwa halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (11. November 2007)

Hi Mirco,

ich rolle des öffteren bei meinen Flachlandrunden durch Lampertheim, richtung Biblis und wieder zurück. Oder auch mal richtung Altrhein und dann wieder Richtung Mannheim, Heidelberg.


Sind denn nicht mehr Viernheimer hier, das gibt es doch garnicht.........


----------



## Micro767 (12. November 2007)

Samtsag Mittag noch 14 Uhr war ich wieder in Viernheim


----------



## talybont (24. November 2007)

Andre1311 schrieb:


> Es können sich logischerweise auch Leute melden, die auf ihrer Tour durch Viernheim kommen.


Beobachte doch mal die Mannheimer Nachtreiter. Zumindest ich bevorzuge bei meinen Touren den Käfertaler Wald, Treffpunkt Karlstern.


----------



## Micro767 (26. November 2007)

Sollte ich mich zum kauf einer Lampe durchringen, werd ich mich dort bestimmt auch mal blicken lassen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (18. September 2008)

Hallo Andre,

ich komme aus Hemsbach und fahre auf meiner Ausdauertrainingstour durch den Viernheimer- Wald in den Lampertheimer-Wald.
Ich fahre bei der Tankstelle "Winkler" in den Wald und dann paralell zu der Landstr. nach Hüttenfeld bis auf den gr. Parkplatz kurz vor Hüttenfeld.
Da überquere ich die neue Str. und fahre dann bis zur Gaststätte "Heide". Von da aus gehts richtung Karlsstern und dann wieder zurück.
Von mir aus sind das 62 Km, die ich in 2 h und 20 min. fahre.

Das ganze wechsle ich mit Odenwald-Touren 3-5 mal die Woche ab.
Ich fahre auch div. Bike-Marathons.
So jetzt am Sa. in Hirschberg den Odenwald-Bike-Marathon.

Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir gerne mal zusammen in die Pedale treten?

Melde Dich einfach mal

Gruß Radon-Biker


----------

